# Need a fast reply on frozen shrimp



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I am wondering if frozen shrimps bought from the normal super market are good for piranhas?

Can I feed them frozen fully cooked shrimps? 
Or, raw frozen shrimps with sulphit?

Or do I only have to buy fresh shrimps?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think as long as they are unseasoned, and no preservatives are added, it should be fine (don't know if sulphit is a preservative - sounds pretty chemical to me, tho...)
In general, frozen foods are very suitable, since they contain a lot of nutrients. Just make sure it is completely defrosted: frozen foods can be harmful to the digestive system.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Thats the problem, how do I know they don't have preservatives??

I don't think I can ever find frozen packaged shrimps with shrimps only being the ingredients?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Do they have fresh shrimp at your super market, or local market? That's what I feed my p's: they love it, and no side-effects...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I do frozen raw shrimp and it is fine. I dont know about any preservatives, but I really doubt there is any in the frozen raw shrimp...there is no need.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

i use fresh shrimp. you can buy it fresh and freeze it yourself.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...and it will help enhance the color of your Ps...







!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

kouma said:


> I am wondering if frozen shrimps bought from the normal super market are good for piranhas?
> 
> Can I feed them frozen fully cooked shrimps?
> Or, raw frozen shrimps with sulphit?
> ...


 I only feed frozen shrimp and beefheart to my piranhas and fish.

cooked food takes out all the nurtience it has


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Okay I went for the advice most of you recommended, I bought 15 fresh shrimps with no heads. I froze them for 1 hour to kill germs then put two in there after cutting off the tail. I left the shells because, "The shrimp is high in calcium and their shells are rich in carotene which is good for enhancing your Piranhas color. You should remove the head and tails (if any) from the shrimp before feeding. ".

Anyways, those two shrimp have been sitting on the gravel for an hour. One of the P's gets close to it, then acts as if it doesn't see it and swims away. Why aren't they eating them, could they be full? If so, can I just leave the shrimps on the gravel until the P's decide to eat them? or will that affect my water.


----------

